# AMD Boxed Kühler montieren



## Core152 (2. März 2010)

*AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Hi,

ich hab grad mit nem Freund seinen PC zusammengebaut und jetzt haben wir eine Frage wegen dem Boxed-Kühler von AMD.

Die Hardware: AMD PII X4 920 + ASRock A770DE+ 

Jetzt haben wir den Boxed Kühler mit Mühe draufgesetzt, da er nicht in die 2. Halterung passen wollte. Mit viel Druck haben wirs dann doch noch geschafft. Dann kam das schlimmste: Den Bügel umlegen. Da denkt man glatt, das Mainboard oder die CPU zerreißts. Halten tut jetzt alles, aber obs auch funktioniert? Testen geht grad nicht, da kein Bildschirm da ist.


Der Kühler sitzt bombenfest, da könnte man sicher den ganzen PC dran hochheben.
Ist das normal?


----------



## freak094 (2. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

ja ist es


----------



## Ini (2. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Ja, das ist normal, mein Boxed des 920 sitzt auch nach einem Jahr Nutzung genau wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Core152 (2. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Und der muss wirklich so fest draufsitzen?? 
Bei meinem i5 wars da bisschen besser.

OK, dann mal hoffen, dass der Bildschirm bald kommt und alles läuft.

Danke


----------



## freak094 (2. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

das wird schon laufen


----------



## L.B. (2. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Ich hatte das gleiche "Problem" beim Phenom II X4 955. Es ist aber völlig normal, da ein hoher Anpressdruck nötig ist um den Wärmewiderstand des Kühlers auf dem Prozessor möglichst gering zu halten.


----------



## worldoflol (3. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

jupp ist normal


----------



## alf3181 (3. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Die grosse Überrachung kommt ja erst wenn mann den Boxed Kühler wieder runter nehmen will


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

nicht nur beim Boxed-Kühler wirken die Adhäsionskräfte.


----------



## L.B. (3. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Beim Abmontieren meines Boxed-Kühlers habe ich diesen mit Hilfe eines Schraubendrehers heraushebeln müssen, wobei ich den Prozessor aus der Fassung gezogen habe. (Zum Glück war der sowieso defekt und musste umgetauscht werden). 
Ich würde den Boxed-Kühler sofort wieder demontieren und einen anderen Kühler verbauen, denn auch die Kühlleistung und Lautstärke des Boxed-Kühlers lassen zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (3. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Beim zweiten-dritten mal wird es einfacher beim ersten mal war es bei mir auch Bomben fest.


----------



## GPHENOM (3. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Ich hab auch nen Boxedkühler abgezogen und dann die CPU noch unten dran gehabt.
Ist zum glück nichts passiert.


----------



## freak094 (4. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

hol am besten gleich nen mugen 2 der ist leiser und hat eine viel bessere kühlleistung


----------



## N1lle (5. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*



AMDPHENOMX3 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen Boxedkühler abgezogen und dann die CPU noch unten dran gehabt.
> Ist zum glück nichts passiert.



Sollte aber nur Passieren wenn du die Original Wärmeleitpaste benutzt die aufn Boxed aufgetragen ist. Mir ist aufgefallen das sie z. B. nur gut verstreichbar ist wenn sie warm gemacht wird.


Ach und ich kann nur die Artic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro und den Freezer Xtreme Empfehlen, Der Xtreme könnte auch ne unbeabstichtigte PCGHX Edition sein , habe mit dem 64er Freezer einen Phenom 2 810 @ 3.20 GHz auf max 32 Grad gehalten.


----------



## Ini (5. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Ich habe die Tage meinen Boxed-Kühler abmontiert wo ebenfalls die original WLP drauf war und der ging butterweich ab. 

Nun kommt der Coolink Corator DS drauf, allerdings muss ich warten bis meine Backplate von Coolink eintrifft, bei meinem Mainboard war leider keine bei. Coolink hat übrigens einen netten Support.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (5. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

seit wann sind bei mainboards backplates dabei? 
Zum Thema Boxed-Kühler:
Muss ich bei nem Intel-System auch aufpassen, dass ich beim abmontieren plötzlich die ganze cpu in den fingern hab?
bei denen ist doch so ein Haltevorrichtung dadrüber, da sollte dann nix passieren oder?
Wollte bei Gelegenheit (=Geld) meinen Boxed in Rente schicken


----------



## Ini (5. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Habe ich mich auch gefragt. In der Anleitung für AMD steht das so, wenn keine bei liegt solle man sich eben an den Support wenden. 

Intel hat selbstverständlich eine im Lieferumfang. Naja man bekommt ja eine, dauert eben nur, sprich das System liegt rum. 

Wenn der Boxed Kühler nur noch aufliegt, dreht in halt sanft zur Seite und löse ihn dann, so passiert im Zweifelsfall auch nichts.


----------



## alf3181 (5. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Aso hab letztens mal wieder nen AMD Boxed Kühler runter genommen und die CPU klbte bombenfest.
Also Plastikteile abgeschraubt und mit der CPU nach oben kurz auf den Herd gestellt, anschliessend könnte ich ganz einfach die CPU runterschiben und den Kühler mit Deo reinigen.


----------



## Zus3l (6. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*



alf3181 schrieb:


> Aso hab letztens mal wieder nen AMD Boxed Kühler runter genommen und die CPU klbte bombenfest.
> Also Plastikteile abgeschraubt und mit der CPU nach oben kurz auf den Herd gestellt, anschliessend könnte ich ganz einfach die CPU runterschiben und den Kühler mit Deo reinigen.



Not macht erfinderich


----------



## kuki122 (6. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Ja, ist normal, war damals auch erschreckt bei meinem 920.  

Das demontieren lief aber echt gut, klammer ab... minimal gedreht.. ab! 
Und ich hatte den auch ein halbes jahr. 

Bei der Demontage  zahlt es sich klar aus, vorher den CPU nochmal auf 100% laufen zu lassen.
Dann hat die wlp etwas Temperatur und ist kaum widerstandsfähig. 

Gruß


----------



## EinarN (6. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Wen ihr da so wie so zum Modden mit andere Küler BERATET, denkt ihr auch daran das der rechner worum es hier geht NEU ist?

Bei den Meisten CPUs mit mitgelieferten Boxed küler ist die GARANTIE DARAN ABHÄNGIG!
Sogar in den Shops wo diese 1 kg klötze an küler angeboten werden, wird darauf hingewiesen das beim einsatz zur garantie verlust kommt!

Liest mal gelegentlich das garantie beipack zetel von eure boxed zur überzeugung bevor ihr da noch jemand ins unglück treibt.


----------



## Shi (6. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Jedes MoBo hat doch eine backplate, oder? 
Außerdem: Geht das echt, CPU mit Deo reinigen?


----------



## kuki122 (6. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*



Shi schrieb:


> Jedes MoBo hat doch eine backplate, oder?
> Außerdem: Geht das echt, CPU mit Deo reinigen?



klar, ich denke, der eigentliche vorteil davon ist, dass es flüchtig ist. 

Gruß


----------



## Jarafi (6. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Das ist ein ich will nicht sagen Problem, aber eine kleine Macke bei AMD Sockeln mit den Rahmen, ich hab mir selber aus Alu ne Halterun gebaut, so kann mans normal schrauen und ist bombenfest.

Hier ist der Link

Kannsts dir ja mal ansehen


----------



## N1lle (6. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*



kuki122 schrieb:


> klar, ich denke, der eigentliche vorteil davon ist, dass es flüchtig ist.
> 
> Gruß




Ich werd mal Verdünnung probieren.


----------



## Ini (6. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Ich habe Feuerzeug-Benzin genommen, ist ebenfalls flüchtig und reinigt sehr sauber.


----------



## Own3r (8. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Zum Glück habe ich gleich den Cooler Master V8 genommen und nicht den Boxed Kühler


----------



## alf3181 (8. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Jo der der V8 ist schon ein schönes Teil, hab mir aber den Max Orb geholt weil der grad für 19€ zu bekommen war.


----------



## Iceti (11. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Als ich nach 3 Wochen endlich den schlechten Boxed Kühler gegen den Mugen 2 tauschen wollte, hatte ich auch die ganze CPU in der Hand. Zum Glück ist nichts kaputt gegenagen. Aber wenn man den vorsichtig zur Seite dreht bevor man ihn abzieht, kann eigentlich nix schiefgehn.


----------



## Chris4488 (11. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Ja der Nette Boxed Kühler von AMD 

Ich hatte beim erstenmal abnehmen vom Kühler auch den CPU unten mit drankleben, ist aber nichts passiert.
Habe denn Boxed Kühler dann aber ausgetauscht in einem Prolimatech MegaShadow Silent Edition 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*



kuki122 schrieb:


> Das demontieren lief aber echt gut, klammer ab... *minimal gedreht*.. ab!
> Und ich hatte den auch ein halbes jahr.
> 
> Bei der Demontage  zahlt es sich klar aus, vorher den CPU nochmal auf 100% laufen zu lassen.
> ...


Das Drehen ist der Trick. Ich hab auch einmal eine CPU am Kühler gehabt und dannach mühevoll die Pinne wieder gerade bekommen. Mittlerweile hab ichs raus: die Boxed kühler haben minimal spiel in dem Plastikrahmen. Also Bügel hoch und so lange nach links und rechts drehen, bis er sich löst. Wenn der PC kalt ist, dauert das schon mal eine Minute, aber irgendwann klappts immer ohne CPU am Kühler. Am besten lässt man vorher den PC 5 Min mit abgeklemmten Lüfter laufen (hin und wieder Hand an den Kühler obs nicht doch früher heiß wird), dann reicht auch 5 mal hin und her drehen.


----------



## kuki122 (11. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Das Drehen ist der Trick. Ich hab auch einmal eine CPU am Kühler gehabt und dannach mühevoll die Pinne wieder gerade bekommen. Mittlerweile hab ichs raus: die Boxed kühler haben minimal spiel in dem Plastikrahmen. Also Bügel hoch und so lange nach links und rechts drehen, bis er sich löst. Wenn der PC kalt ist, dauert das schon mal eine Minute, aber irgendwann klappts immer ohne CPU am Kühler. Am besten lässt man vorher den PC 5 Min mit abgeklemmten Lüfter laufen (hin und wieder Hand an den Kühler obs nicht doch früher heiß wird), dann reicht auch 5 mal hin und her drehen.



Würde den Lüfter nicht abstecken, 2-3 min prime sollten reichen.


----------



## Don Kanallie (12. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

ich würd ja lieber auf nen boxed kühler verzichten und einen vernünftigen holen


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler montieren*

Wenn er keine Ansprüche an den Kühler stellt wie niedrige Geräuschkulisse, gute Kühlleistung... reicht der Boxedkühler völlig aus.


----------

